# Bon équilibre avec une garde alternée



## Béatrice (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je suis enceinte de 8 mois et le papa est parti. On s'est mis d'accord pour une garde alternée quand bébé aura 9 mois.
Nous avons trouvé une assistante maternelle pour un temps plein. 
Mais il a pris la décision de partir vivre plus loin (environ 40 minutes) et son travail n'est pas non plus à côté de la nounou (il vient de changer).
Il me propose donc pour laisser en place la garde alternée de garder l'assistante maternelle actuelle sur mes semaines et lui d'en prendre une vers chez lui sur ces semaines.
Je me demande si c'est une bonne idée pour le bien être et le bon équilibre de la fille.

Qu'en pensez vous ?
Avez vous déjà rencontré ce cas?

Merci de votre aide.

Cordialement.

Béatrice.


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Août 2022)

Bonsoir
Si votre fille est à l'aise chez les 2 ass mat, qu'elle y trouve ses marques, ses repères, que chaque ass mat lui apporte l'équilibre nécessaire, ça ne posera pas de problèmes.
Les enfants, d'autant plus quand ils sont petits, ont une énorme capacité d'adaptation.
Et je pense qu'il vaut mieux 2 Ass Mat proches des domiciles des parents, plutôt que des heures dans une voiture matin et soir, qui amputeront son temps de sommeil, accentueront sa fatigue.


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Août 2022)

Aviez vous trouvé un accord avec l'ass mat pour un temps plein ? 
Le risque est qu'un temps partiel ne l'intéresse pas où qu'elle augmente significativement son taux horaire pour ne pas y laisser trop de plumes.
Parlez lui en rapidement car il faut que vous ayez le temps de trouver une autre ass mat si elle n'accepte pas ce changement important par rapport à votre engagement initial.


----------



## Béatrice (3 Août 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses.

On n'a pas encore commencé la garde puisque ma fille n'est pas encore née. La garde alternée ne se fera pas de suite. Elle va donc s'habituer à la 1ere assistante maternelle quelques semaines de suite. Et après, on avait prévu de mettre la garde alternée en place. Elle aura donc pris ses repères chez la 1ere assistante maternelle. Est ce que de le faire en cours ça ne va pas la perturber ?

Oui un accord a été trouvé, et c'est ce que j'ai dit au futur papa que j'avais peur que les conditions du contrat change ou qu'elle rompt le contrat. Avant de lui en parler, je voulais d'abord être sûr de la décision et que ma fille ne soit pas perturbée.


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Août 2022)

J'ai accueilli une petite M. depuis ses 5 mois, elle vient d'avoir 2 ans, et les  parents sont mutés en province.
Je pense que pour elle, un changement total d'Ass Mat à son âge va être compliqué. 
A 9 mois c'est moins difficile.
Après pour ce qui est de demander à l'ass mat que vous avez trouvée de passer à un accueil d'1 semaine sur 2.... Elle peut tiquer effectivement car ce n'est plus le même montant de salaire. Donc soit elle va refuser le changement, soit elle va modifier son taux horaire pour garder à peu près le même salaire..
Chacun devra sortir un salaire à sa propre ass mat. 
Qui va demander le CMG à la CAF ? ? ?.


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Perso je refuserais. 

Une garde alternée a 9 mois c'est déjà une idée très limite, certainement pas une semaine sur 2 car c'est une interruption du lien trop longue à cet âge là. Si en plus on cumule avec non seulement changer d'environnement familiale + changer d'AM? Honnêtement je ne conseillerais absolument pas ça dans l’intérêt de votre bébé.

Je vous conseillerais d'attendre pour la mise en place d'une garde alternée, pas avant 3 ans au moins et absolument pas à 9 mois, pile dans la période où bébé souffre souvent de l'angoisse de séparation car il réalise qu'il est un être différent de sa maman.
J'ai déjà eut en accueil des enfants en garde alternée a 2 ans et c'est très compliqué aussi.
Avant de décider du bon moment vous pouvez consulter son pédiatre ou un pedopsy' qui saurait vous guider.

Autre point qui peut avoir son importance: est ce que Nounou sera d'accord de ne travailler plus qu'à mi-temps au lieu de temps plein avec pour ainsi dire aucune possibilité de trouver un autre contrat qui viendrait compléter le votre? Perso' je refuserais pour cette raison aussi.
J'ai déjà eut une proposition de ce genre SANS diminution de salaire, j'ai tt de même refusé car ça m'a semblé plus que bancal pour l'enft, pas ds son intérêt du tt. Les Parents m'ont écouté et se sont organisé pour permettre le même mode d'accueil chez une seule AM.

Dans le cas de votre ex la solution est qu'il renonce à habiter si loin s'il tient tellement à une garde alternée car même dans 3 ans quand votre enfant ira à l'école ça ne sera pas une école par domicile non plus mais bien une seule (logique!). A lui de faire ses 40 mn' pour aller travailler sans l'imposer à son enfant. C'est la raison pour laquelle les couples parentales qui mettent en place une garde alternée s'arrangent pour vivre non loin l'un de l'autre... ou renonce à cette garde là (oui je sais un WE sur 2 c'est pas bcp mais...).


----------



## Béatrice (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour Griselda. 

Merci pour votre retour. 
Concernant la garde alternée à 9 mois, je l'ai deja fait pour ma 1ere fille mais on avait gardé la même assistante maternelle.

Je suis d'accord avec vous concernant le comportement du papa. Mais je voulais avoir l'avis d'assistantes maternelles ou de parents le vivant. Je n'étais pas sûre d'avoir un avis objectif.

La seule chose qui m'importe c'est le bien être de ma fille.


----------



## liline17 (3 Août 2022)

pour mon fils, comme je trouvais qu'un week end sur 2, c'était trop peu pour avoir un vrai lien avec son père, nous avions opté pour les week end à la carte, en général, il le prenait 3 à 4 week end par mois, et quand je voyais ma famille, je le lui disais, et il me le laissait, ça a duré 10 ans comme ça, sans problème


----------



## Griselda (4 Août 2022)

Oui je trouve aussi qu'un WE sur 2 c'est trop peu et l'organisation de Liline me semble bien.
C'est du cas par cas.

Il y a des avantages à la garde alternée, c'est certain mais il y a aussi des inconvenients pour l'enfant surtout quand il est petit. 

Je note aujourd'hui qu'on y a recours coûte que coûte parce que:

- un Parent qui ne la souhaite pas serait suspecté de ne pas vouloir s'occuper de son enfant, de ne pas l'aimer assez, or aimer son enfant c'est respecter ce qui est bon pour lui et non pour les adultes
- car c'est le meilleur moyen de n'avoir pas besoin de donner une pension alimentaire à l'ex, alors que cette pension ne sert qu'à partager les frais liés à l'éducation de l'enfant, c'est bien l'enfant qui en bénéficie, pas son Parent.

Attention aussi car si aujourd'hui la CAF permet de donner la moitié de l'allocation familliale à chacun des Parents en cas de garde alternée, jusqu'à preuve du contraire ce n'est pas possible concernant les aides pour employer une AM. Cela veut dire qu'un des 2 Parents devra regler les cotisations patronales et salariales du salaire de son AM et ne percevra pas de CMG du tout ni credit d'impôts. Avoir 1 AM par Parent n'est donc pas le plus confortable financièrement non plus... même si à mon sens ce n'est pas le 1er argument contre.


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Août 2022)

La garde alternée quand les enfants sont petits n'ait clairement pas la bonne option. Surtout lorsque l'enfant a 9 mois, la période où ils prennent conscience de tout ce qui les entoure et ou la peur de l'abandon se fait souvent ressentir. 
J'ai une amie dont le mari est parti quand leur troisième enfant était tout petit, elle n'a pas eu de mal au tribunal à faire rejeté une garde alternée au sens moitié du temps chacun. Il a eu un WE sur deux et un mercredi sur deux et la moitié des vacances scolaires sans plus de 15 jours par période consécutives. Cela s'est mis en place aux 16 mois de l'enfant à peu près. Auparavant c'était seulement un WE sur deux pour les deux grands et à la journée le WE pour le petit dernier, en attente du jugement. Ça a permis une transition. 
Perso, c'est lui qui vous a laissé, à lui de s'organiser. Vous n'avez pas à produire le moindre effort. S'il veut garder du lien avec son enfant, à lui de faire en sorte de rester dans un secteur raisonnable.


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Je ne vois que du négatif à cette futur organisation 

Vers 9 mois, c'est d'autant plus difficile pour l'enfant qui prend conscience de soi et on est en plein dans la période de l'angoisse de la séparation

Au bout de 9 mois de fusion avec maman on impose à l'enfant
De changer de lieu de vie 1 semaine sur 2
Davoir 2 parfaites étrangères qui s'occupent d'elle à tour de rôle

Je pense qu'il serait plus judicieux de reporter cette garde alternée


----------



## chantal01 (9 Août 2022)

bonjour,
pour l'ass mat que vous avez trouvé faut lui parler rapidement du changement qui se fera vers les 9 mois de l'enfant, car elle a accepté un temps complet et un mi temps peu ne pas lui convenir (elle sera en droit de refuser l'avenant), pour ce qui est de la 2em ass mat il faudra que vous la déclariez vous aussi (soit 2 ass mat) car dans le cas contraire le papa n'aura pas d'aide et devra en plus payer l'urssaf. pour ce qui est l'age de la garde alterné ça me choque pas, j'ai eu des employeurs qui l'ont fait des le début (2 ou 3 sem) et ça c'est toujours très bien passé. bonne journée


----------

